# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  برنامج Windows 7 Manager 2.1.7 ويندوز سيفن ماناجر لصيانه النظام

## أسيل بشار

برنــامج :  Windows 7 Manager 2.1.7        ""نبذه عن البرنامج""    تنزيل برنامج Windows 7  Manager ويندوز سيفن ماناجر 2011 لتحسين واصلاح اخطاء وتنظيف وتسريع ويندوز  سفن windows seven 7 , برنامج سفن مانجر win7 manager هو الحل الامثل  لادارة ويندوز سفين يحتوي على اكثر من 30 اداة لتساعدك في جعل نظام السفن  اسرع واكثر استقرارا واكثر امنا , Windows 7 هو احدث وافضل نظام تشغيل من  مايكروسوفت للاستخدام الشخصي والتجاري وبرنامج Windows 7 Manager هو الاداه  الفعاله لتسريع وتحسبن الويندوز سفن حيث تحتوي على العديد من الادوات  الخاصة مثل :   - اداة عرض معلومات النظام (لعرض معلومات كامله عن النظام والاجهزة المثبته على الكمبيوتر من هاردوير وسوفتوير)   - اداة التحسين (تحسين سرعة الظام والتحكم الكامل في بدء تشغيل الويندوز وتسريع اجهزة الهاردوير الى سرعتها البقصوى)   - اداة التنظيف (البحث عن الملفات المؤقته والمخلفات من مخلفات البرامج ومخلفات تصفح الانترنت وتنظيف الريجستري من المفاتيح الزائده)   - اداة التخصيص (التحكم الكامل في بدء تشغيل الويندوز سفن والتحكم في قائمة  الاقلاع والتحكم في عناصر القائمة عند النقر بزر الماوس الايمن والتحكم في  شكل ورموز سطح المكتب والقوائم واشرطة الادوات وغيرها الكثير من التحكم في  مظهر النظام)   - اداة الامن (لتحسين نظام الامن في ويندوز سفن وشاشة تسجيل الدخول والغاء  التحديث التلقائي للنظام ورسائل الاخطاء وتحديد ماهي البرامج التي تسمح لها  بالوصول الى ملفات النظام)   - اداة الشبكات (تحسين سرعة الاتصال الى الشبكه المحلية او الى الانترنت والتحكم الكامل في مشاركة الملفات والاجهزة)   التعديلات التي تمت :   Changes in Windows 7 Manager 2.1.7, 28/07/2011:  - 1-Click Cleaner updated to v2.1  - Supper Copy updated to v1.1  - Optimization Wizard updated to v1.8  - Task Schdeuler Manager updated to v2.1  - Junk File Cleaner updated to v2.5  - Startup Manager updated to v1.7    **  * تحميل البرنامج :*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تحياتي  :Smile:

----------


## EZEL

جاري التحميل شكرا جزيلا لك ...تحياتي

----------

